# convertir señal pwm en DC



## DANDY (Jun 25, 2010)

Hola a todos me gustaria saber como se calcula un filtro RC para obtener una señal analogica a partir de una pwm, una aplicacion por ejemplo en la salida pwm de un microcontrolador, tengo entendido que los parametros necesarios para el calculo son la frecuencia y el ancho de pulso de la señal,mi frecuencia es aproximadamente 350Hz, alguien me puede echar una manito? el circuito basico es algo asi :


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 25, 2010)

:cabezon: :cabezon: :cabezon:

Un integrador RC se calcula asi:

RC=5T  =>  RC=5(1/f)  =>  RC=5(1/350Hz)


----------



## DANDY (Jun 25, 2010)

muchas gracias me sirvió de mucho


----------



## xavyeru (Nov 2, 2010)

Los pics son una maravilla


----------

